# My female budgie's feathers near her beak is turning brown.



## Neeti Srivastava (Jun 13, 2021)

I have a female budgie, she is 5 month older, her feathers near her beak or I can say her chin is turning dark brown. I saw this 2 days ago and I thought maybe she has dust on her face, but after bathing her feathers are still brown, please help.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is normal in a female, it is an indication she is coming into breeding condition and is hormonal.


----------



## Neeti Srivastava (Jun 13, 2021)

Cody said:


> This is normal in a female, it is an indication she is coming into breeding condition and is hormonal.


Okay, thank you.😊


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please post a picture of your budgie - frontal view. I'm confused as to whether you are talking about her cere (where her nostrils are above her beak) or the feathers around her beak.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry I read this wrong, if it's the feathers and not the cere that are brown she may have a nasal discharge, as FaeryBee requested a picture will help.


----------



## Neeti Srivastava (Jun 13, 2021)

Cody said:


> Sorry I read this wrong, if it's the feathers and not the cere that are brown she may have a nasal discharge, as FaeryBee requested a picture will help.





FaeryBee said:


> *Please post a picture of your budgie - frontal view. I'm confused as to whether you are talking about her cere (where her nostrils are above her beak) or the feathers around her beak.
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.
> 
> ...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Has she been rubbing her face on anything? 
When did you first notice the discoloration?
Is she eating, drinking and pooping normally?
Is there any sneezing?

The discoloration looks as if it is all around her face. It is above her cere, on both sides and below the beak.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

You've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee! How long has she had this coloring in her feathers? Did it just appear recently, or could it be from rubbing on a perch, as FaeryBee mentioned?

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies", included above, to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to stay posted on how things go! Best wishes 👋


----------



## Neeti Srivastava (Jun 13, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please post a picture of your budgie - frontal view. I'm confused as to whether you are talking about her cere (where her nostrils are above her beak) or the feathers around her beak.
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.
> 
> ...





FaeryBee said:


> *Has she been rubbing her face on anything?
> When did you first notice the discoloration?
> Is she eating, drinking and pooping normally?
> Is there any sneezing?
> ...


She is eating normally,she plays normally, but she eat the paint of cage.


StarlingWings said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forums!
> 
> You've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee! How long has she had this coloring in her feathers? Did it just appear recently, or could it be from rubbing on a perch, as FaeryBee mentioned?
> 
> ...


I saw this 3-4 days ago, and she chew wood, play with it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If she is eating the paint off the cage, that is VERY dangerous for her!

Paint, Rust, Corrosion, etc. can be toxic to your budgie.

You need to get her another cage right away. The minimum size cage I recommend for one budgie would be 76 cm long x 46 cm wide by 46 cm high

Dangers to Pet Birds

Safe and Toxic Items

Lead and Zinc Toxicosis

The discoloration of her feathers may be from her chewing on wood.
If the wood is a safe wood, and which has not been stained, painted or chemically treated, then the discoloration of the feathers is not a concern.

Safe Natural Wood for Budgies

However, chewing paint is a big concern and needs to be addressed soonest!*


----------



## Neeti Srivastava (Jun 13, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *If she is eating the paint off the cage, that is VERY dangerous for her!
> 
> Paint, Rust, Corrosion, etc. can be toxic to your budgie.
> 
> ...


Okay ty.🙏


----------

